# Working as a TR



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey there, I know I'll probably need a lawyer for this but I wanted some input. I came to MX with a regular old Temporary resident visa which is good for 2 years (they made a mistake on my paperwork so the delegate gave me 2 years instead of one)

After being here two months and without really looking for a job I was offered a position as a CTO of a company but I am the first foreigner they hire so it is all new to everybody. They will, of course, hire an immigration lawyer but what's the process to get a work permit if you already have your temporary residence and your curp and etc? 

Thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Raypinciotti said:


> Hey there, I know I'll probably need a lawyer for this but I wanted some input. I came to MX with a regular old Temporary resident visa which is good for 2 years (they made a mistake on my paperwork so the delegate gave me 2 years instead of one)
> 
> After being here two months and without really looking for a job I was offered a position as a CTO of a company but I am the first foreigner they hire so it is all new to everybody. They will, of course, hire an immigration lawyer but what's the process to get a work permit if you already have your temporary residence and your curp and etc?
> 
> Thanks.


You have to apply to INM for a change of status. When I did it, I gave them a letter from my employer. It was a pretty straight forward process. The only surprise to me was that midway through the process I figured out that applying to change your status (I was going from an FM-3 to FM-2 con lucrativa) was a separate step from getting the visa with separate fees.


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> You have to apply to INM for a change of status. When I did it, I gave them a letter from my employer. It was a pretty straight forward process. The only surprise to me was that midway through the process I figured out that applying to change your status (I was going from an FM-3 to FM-2 con lucrativa) was a separate step from getting the visa with separate fees.


So, what I have now as a temporary resident is an FM-3? and I'll be applying for permanent residence? I'm confused.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Raypinciotti said:


> So, what I have now as a temporary resident is an FM-3? and I'll be applying for permanent residence? I'm confused.


Sorry. Didn't mean to confuse you. FM-3 and FM-2 were the old visas that they phased out a few years ago. No. You can stay on an Residencia Temporal and apply for permission to work. Another alternative would be to get a Residencia Permanente. That includes permission to work. It all has to be done at INM.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think that your employer must be registered with INM to employ foreigners & submit various tax and business documents to INM before being able to sponsor your change of status.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think that your employer must be registered with INM to employ foreigners & submit various tax and business documents to INM before being able to sponsor your change of status.


When I did it, the employer didn't do anything except give me a letter declaring that I was an employee and stating my salary. INM did not talk to them or require anything of them. But my employer was a Mexican government agency so they probably either had already done the paperwork necessary to hire foreigners or they were exempt from the rules. Either way I don't know what is required of other employers.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

If they have never hired a foreigner before, there is first a process they have to go through with INM to be authorized to hire foreigners. If they hire an immigration lawyer, that person should also be able to help them with that. I have heard that it is fairly straightforward. 

After they get that authorization, then they are able to write the sponsorship letter that is part of _your_ application for work permission.


----------

